# Sept 7-9 "No Excuses 5" Driving School



## sorus (Jan 15, 2012)

*2012 "No Excuses 5" Driving School*
*Presented by Kansas City/Sunbelt/Lone Star/Great Plains BMW Clubs*










Last year, the Kansas City and Sunbelt BMW Club chapters joined forces to bring you an exciting event! Please join us for the 2012 BMW Regional Driving School - "No Excuses 5" at Hallett Motor Racing Circuit on September 7th-9th. The school includes two days of instructed driving and a Friday orientation day for instructors and approved advanced students.

This year, we have joined forces with both the Great Plains and Lone Star chapters to make this event even bigger!

Raising the bar another level over our exciting event last year, we will be featuring a new HPDE classroom presentation created by the great Ross Bentley. Bentley has combined over 20 seasons of race driving experience and 18 years of race driving instruction to become one of North America's foremost authorities on the art of driving. His series, Speed Secrets, is one of the best selling series of performance driving books of all time.










Hallett is considered one of the most exciting and technical tracks in the midwest! The track features ten turns, and considerable elevation change across its 1.8 mile circuit.

Further registration information is available HERE.

No Excuses Driving School Website.

2 Day Student Registration is only $289!
3 Day Student (Pre-Approved only) is $379.
Instructors are $119 and include a free shirt.

If you have any questions, please contact the event registrar:

Registrar
Angel Hall - Email

Co-Event Masters
Bob Ederer - Email
Greg Lippert - Email


----------

